# Dust on new Lee Filters



## bitm2007 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Guy's

Treated myself to a new sets of Lee Hard Neutral Graduated Filters, they arrived safely and were nicely packed in box, triple filter pouch and tissue paper, but were covered in dust. This is the second time I've had this, and it isn't a major problem, but it would be nice to have a pristine set of filters when new. I'm sure the filters I purchased back in the naughties were spotless, is dust to be expected when purchasing Lee products these days ?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 29, 2016)

Dust can accumulate in the strangest places. If these filters have been sitting on a shelf for a while, Those little dust guys can find a way in.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jan 29, 2016)

> Dust can accumulate in the strangest places. If these filters have been sitting on a shelf for a while, Those little dust guys can find a way in.
> Re



They are dated 11/15, and were all but vacuum sealed, so i'd be surprised if the dust wasn't on them before they left the Lee factory.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 29, 2016)

Have a look on Youtube to see how they're made and you'll see it's in an old industrial unit/warehouse type of place rather than a dust-free environment. One of the grads I got had a smear on it - annoying but it wiped off.


----------

